# Duckweed and More



## JeffLL (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello to this forum. I am setting up a 75g paludarium for the third time. We moved. This time I am taking the next step. I live in Florida, and would like to stick with native plants, or at least from somewhere in North America. I am thinking of Duckweed, rooted into the 'land' protion of the palu. I used to do this with philodendron, which grew wildly well, entwining the above water driftwood and sending runners into the water. The real purpose of the philo was to complete the cycle: food in - plants out.

Will the Duckweed serve this purpose? Will the Duckweed survive with only its feet wet, spreading out over the water? If I don't like this weed, will I ever be able to rid the tank of its ornery presence? Will it filter out too much light from the submersed plants? Should I go with Saururus cernuus (Lizard's Tail) instead, or in addition? 

The setup in a 75g, 48x18x21"tall paludarium, fully wet:
2x32 W T-8 el cheapo 'sunlight' bulbs
Airspace = 9" 
Land = 18"w x 12"h (on the left) made of LECA, held back by a granite retaining wall
Water = 9 - 11" clear above substrate, fed by 'overland' river from a submersed sump pump (ViaAqua 1300) feeding a waterfall, no CO2
Substrates = 
1" black beauty coarse coal slag in front
3" rock wool in back, under 1/2" coal slag
Filter = 1" bio=balls under egg crate under fiberglass window screen

In addition to the aforementioned Duckweed, I will have my background plants ending up emersed, with (probably) Hemianthus micranthemoides, (baby tears or pearlgrass) and Sagittaria subulata, (Dwarf Sag) as part of the front lawn, with Lobelia cardinalis (Cardinal Flower) as a showcase 'tree', along with Micranthemum umbrosum in the back. Juncus repens, Ludwigia repens, Ludwigia brevipes, Didiplis diandra (or Peplis diandra), and Bacopa caroliniana are the prime candidates for completing the S.E. U.S. bitope (flora anyway, the critters are another story). At least the Eastern Painted Turtle will be from these parts (if I can buy one without driving out of state).

P.S. - Where am I going to get these basically local plants?


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

JeffLL said:


> If I don't like this weed, will I ever be able to rid the tank of its ornery presence?


It'll take a long time and a lot of effort...I have yet to succeed an any tank but my goldfish tank, where they eat it!


----------



## JeffLL (Oct 20, 2006)

*Duckweed as Fish Food*

I wonder why only in the gold fish tank. Personally, if the fish eat the Duckweed, that means less food in the top of the tank, and less Duckweed pruned out. Any comments on the rest of my ramblings?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Sounds like a neat idea. You can probably buy or trade for some of the plants here at APC if you don't have a good LFS. 

Concerning duckweed, I've had it in 4 different tanks and it has never survived.  I don't have fish that would eat it, and I only found a bit stuck in the filter intake. I guess it just doesn't like my aquariums.  

Keep us updated on your progress. I've always liked the idea of a paludarium and it would be neat to see the steps of one so large being set up.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

cs_gardener said:


> Concerning duckweed, I've had it in 4 different tanks and it has never survived.  I don't have fish that would eat it, and I only found a bit stuck in the filter intake. I guess it just doesn't like my aquariums.


That's not something to be sad about! 

Before I got seriously into planted tanks I actually sought some out but it didn't stick in my tank either, and I think I'll blame that on having an HOB vs. a canister filter...


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

duckweed is evil!! 

i had some in my vivarium (not my choice) and found it impossible to get rid of. basically... a few tiny buggers will be lodged somewhere you cant find... behind some wood or behind a filter or something... and it will just multiply like gremlins! i managed to get it out of my aquarium, but ONLY because my dear angels decided they liked the taste of it and ate it all up (i may have stopped feeding them, can't remember). regardless, be careful in your tank since it's not a true aquarium... you'll have places for the stuff to hide... and you may never get it out if you want to (unless you do a completely tear-down).

JP

PS yes it should grow as long as it is moist... the stuff would actually start to grow UP the wood in my tanks cuz there was no water surface left. not far, obviously... but it was still out of the water a bit.

PPS to the guy who could NOT get duck weed to grow... i 2nd the other poster: you are lucky


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Seems like I should consider myself fortunate the duckweed didn't take to my aquarium. I wanted it because I wanted a floating plant other than water lettuce - those darn roots are so long and the leaves eventually get icky. I guess I'll have to search out one of the other floaters. Any suggestions?


----------



## JeffLL (Oct 20, 2006)

*Danke y'all*

I have absolutely no intention of tearing down my tank to rid myself of a noxious weed. But, on the other hand, a wild grower does allow one to 'remove' nutrients from the tank.

Has anyone had experience with Lizard's Tail, _C. sauruus_? This is going to be an emersed palu, and I would like something floating atop the water. Note that I am trying to stick with local plants (anywhere in North America, preferably the Southeast where I live).

BTW, I figured out how to make it 'rain' in the tank, and got all the parts at HDepot.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

cs_gardener said:


> Seems like I should consider myself fortunate the duckweed didn't take to my aquarium. I wanted it because I wanted a floating plant other than water lettuce - those darn roots are so long and the leaves eventually get icky. I guess I'll have to search out one of the other floaters. Any suggestions?


Salivinia natans. It grows as a chain of leaf pairs, so it's much easier to remove if you want to. It's pretty hardy and is something of a minature version of the larger Salivinia plants. It takes about a month for it to spread from a few plants to covering the entire tank. But, it's really easy to scoop out most of it and feed the goldfish with it. In sub-optimal conditions it grows about 1/2 size and its leaves turn yellow if you are low on iron.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

ruki said:


> Salivinia natans.


Swimferns sold under the name Salvinia natans normally belong to other species. Often they are Salvinia x molesta.
The real Salvinia natans is a rare annual species from temperate Europe and Asia.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

miremonster said:


> Swimferns sold under the name Salvinia natans normally belong to other species. Often they are Salvinia x molesta.
> The real Salvinia natans is a rare annual species from temperate Europe and Asia.


The plant I have looks exactly like this Tropica

It was labeled as Salivina natans at a local aquarium society auction. The club has a HAP program, so they do much better at proper identification of plants than most vendors. I also have Salvina minima (previously known as rotundifolia) and natans stays much smaller, even outside under direct sunlight in the same tub.

I want to acquire some Salvinia cucullata (if you know where I can get some, please tell me) That plant looks like this: http://aquiya.skr.jp/zukan/Salvinia_cucullata.jpg


----------

